# looking for a makeup "director" chair...



## MAC Mel (Aug 7, 2008)

does anyone have any websites i can check out for makeup chairs? tia! below i have an attached pic of a lil something of what i had in mind


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=director+chair&x=0&y=0
Hope that helps!


----------



## MAC Mel (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Amazon.com: director chair
Hope that helps!_

 
yay! thank u sooooo much!


----------

